
OCaml 4.01.0 - lelf
https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-list/2013-09/msg00173.html
======
swah
Unfortunately reddit has more discussion these days:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1m8s55/ocaml_40...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1m8s55/ocaml_4010_released/)

